# my saddle is slippery



## zwingtip (May 19, 2011)

The question really is whether you think it's slippery. I've had people tell me my saddle is slippery since I got it, but it works for me and that's what matters. Regular cleaning with plain old saddle soap can help. If you need to condition it, I've found a high quality conditioner like Passier Lederbalsam will help your leather not get greasy and slick.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Do you mean you slipin the saddle while riding? Or it slips on the horse? Saddle "savers" ( think that's what there called) are saddlecovers that you leave on and ride with, this may help until the saddle gets broke in. Could be what you are wearing. Jeans tend to slip less for me ( butt pockets) where as jodhoppers are just easy slip cloth.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry should have been more specific, I mean that I slip in the saddle. I personally don't notice it but then I don't have anything really to compare it to because apparently I've always had a 'slippery' saddle. My instructor said that it was slippery, she rode in it once and said that she was 'sliding all over'. She thinks maybe that's why I have trouble keeping my leg in place. I rode a different horse last week than I usually ride and ... to be a little personal ... my crotch hurt after a while from bumping into the pommel. I didn't have that problem with the other horse I was riding so I'm thinking the gaits were different...well, they WERE different...and it must have made me slide back and forth in the saddle. I was thinking about those saddle seat covers...they have gel one's too, right? My instructor didn't think that would make a difference because of it being slippery where my leg sits so maybe I will get some saddle soap.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Full seat breeches can be a help as well, I wasn't sure about them, but now I love them, Kerrits sit tight are supposed to be excellent, but I have never had a pair. You can actually get sticky sprays, this one Sporty Haft-Spray gets good reviews that will help.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Oil and condition it to get the leather soft...if you continue to do that and it doesn't help then it could just be the leather and then there isnt a whole lot to be done. You could get some saddle-tite or other type of sticky spray and see if that help you.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Suede chaps should help.


----------

